# تقسيط مبالغ مالية من الفين الى 30 الف ريال



## princlover (7 يوليو 2010)

يوجد لدينا تقسيط مبالغ مالية من الفين الى ثلاثين الف ريال

هذا جدول يوضح المبلغ والقسط*
5000 قسط 500
10000 قسط 800
15000 قسط 1600
30000 قسط 2500

قد يزيد القسط الشهري او يقل وذالك عائد للادارة ويختلف من عميل لاخر
الشروط
1- موظف حكومي
2- الراتب على الراجحي
3- كفيل
4- استقطاع من البنك
5- صورة البطاقة

للمفاهمة الاتصال 
0596327729
او
0569458151

بدر الجابري


----------



## ابو عراده (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تقسيط مبالغ مالية من الفين الى 30 الف ريال*

طيب الله يحفظ كم نسبتك وهل هي طريقه اسلاميه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## princlover (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تقسيط مبالغ مالية من الفين الى 30 الف ريال*

النسبة 50٪


----------



## الصامت (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تقسيط مبالغ مالية من الفين الى 30 الف ريال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حق ايش ال 50 % خاف من ربك 
يعني تعطي 30000 ريال ويردها لك 45000 ريال (وش هذا )وخلال سنه يردلك المبلغ ويعلق في الباقي نصف سنه زياده
انا بقول لك خاف من ربك يا جابري وانته فاهمني واسأل اهل الذكر 
الناس هل الحين الاغلبيه حالهم معصور مش ميسور الا من رحم الله وراح يجيك الكثير (بغض النظر عن العرض هو طيب او لا ) بس لانهم بأمس الحاجه 
انا ما اعرف طريقتك ولا راح اسألك بس الي اقول لك عليه اسأل ويسر علي الناس مشان ربنا ييسر عليك ويرزقك بالرزق الحلال (والله اذا اخلصت نيتك مع الله لفتحها عليك من ابواب ما حسبتلها حساب)
الله يرزقنا و يغني الجميع بالحلال


----------



## princlover (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تقسيط مبالغ مالية من الفين الى 30 الف ريال*

انا مجرد وسيط احد الزملاء طلب مني وضع اعلانات له في النت 

ولو الامر بيدي سلفت الناس بدون فوائد


----------



## سماكم (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تقسيط مبالغ مالية من الفين الى 30 الف ريال*

هذا غير مقبول اخذ من البنك ابرك لي


----------



## princlover (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: تقسيط مبالغ مالية من الفين الى 30 الف ريال*

سبحان الله


----------

